# What is wrong with this picture?



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Correct me if I am wrong, but not one single WNBA player makes $100,000 a year. Some only make $30,000 and I believe the highest paid player makes $72,000.

Ok I know the league just started and all, but seriously it is just wrong to pay professional athletes this little amount of money in a sport like basketball in this time and age.


Anyone else seem something wrong with this?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That is pretty..odd...I was thinking most would be in the 100,000s. Some 9-5ers make more than these women. The pay should start to go up gradually, with more athletic & talented women coming into the league.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Correct me if I am wrong, but not one single WNBA player makes $100,000 a year. Some only make $30,000 and I believe the highest paid player makes $72,000.
> 
> Ok I know the league just started and all, but seriously it is just wrong to pay professional athletes this little amount of money in a sport like basketball in this time and age.
> ...


Nobody watches or cares and, thus, payouts are low.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: What is wrong with this picture?*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody watches or cares and, thus, payouts are low.


Rawse - you don't have a clue on this one. Does it surprise you to know the most viewed basketball game ever on ESPN is this year's women's NCAA championship game? Not the NBA. 

People are actually scalping tickets for Saturday's Phoenix at Connecticut game that is on ABC. 

This is a start up league that is starting to come around. They have endorsements. They aren't hurting...


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Maybe it is low because it is a start up league but serious in this day and age with the marketing that is around they should be getting more than $30,000, that is pathetic. Its not like no one goes to their games, heck more people go to their games than people go to Atlanta Hawk games I bet.

And no way the owners of these teams are that poor. Just think, when the Comets were good and Cinthia Cooper was winning all of those titles, she did not ever get $100,000 for a pay check. Yet I am pretty sure they solid out a lot of those games because they were so good so the owner is making out like a bandit.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Maybe it is low because it is a start up league but serious in this day and age with the marketing that is around they should be getting more than $30,000, that is pathetic. Its not like no one goes to their games, heck more people go to their games than people go to Atlanta Hawk games I bet.
> 
> And no way the owners of these teams are that poor. Just think, when the Comets were good and Cinthia Cooper was winning all of those titles, she did not ever get $100,000 for a pay check. Yet I am pretty sure they solid out a lot of those games because they were so good so the owner is making out like a bandit.


They are scapling tickets in Connecticut for Diana Taurasi's return tomorrow on ABC. You might be a bit misinformed about the WNBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When the league has better licensing and revenue streams outside of the ticket gates, then the players will be paid more. They need to have an improved TV deal (economics wise), more sponsors who invest big time money into the sport and so on. 

If the viewership continues to improve, there should be no reason why the players salaries won't continue to rise.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> They are scapling tickets in Connecticut for Diana Taurasi's return tomorrow on ABC. You might be a bit misinformed about the WNBA.


 Don't get me wrong, I am not ripping on the amount of fans that go to WNBA games. I have just proving that if a stadium sells out, like Connecticut did and the players get paid dirt the owner is making a lot of money.

Seriously if I worked out in the Stone Quarry all year I would make more money that some of the WNBA players. That is not right, they are rare and talented women athletes that are only a small group that can play basketball professional. Yet they get paid a normal persons wage.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Why should someone get paid more for putting a ball into a hoop then for teaching a class? Yes, in comparison to the NBA and other professional leagues they aren't making that much money, but they are making enough to live on ( also the season is very short, like 3-4 months). $30,000 for 3 months of work is not that bad.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Rawse - you don't have a clue on this one. Does it surprise you to know the most viewed basketball game ever on ESPN is this year's women's NCAA championship game? Not the NBA.


First of all, what does this have to do with the WNBA? Nothing.

Is the WNBA even making money yet? Last I heard, the only reason it still exists is because David Stern and the NBA have enough faith in it to keep it going financially.

There is just not much money in it yet. You can't pay the players millions of dollars if there is no money in the sport. It's not a question of what is fair.

Once the league gets to be financially self-sufficient and establishes itself as a successful enterprise, then salaries can start to go upward. 

There are always endorsements for the players who are popular enough to earn them.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Why should someone get paid more for putting a ball into a hoop then for teaching a class? Yes, in comparison to the NBA and other professional leagues they aren't making that much money, but they are making enough to live on ( also the season is very short, like 3-4 months). $30,000 for 3 months of work is not that bad.


It is not right but it will still happen none the less. Because athletes, professional athletes are a lot more rare than teachers are, sorry. What 200 some NBA players in the world today? Probably 1500-2000 major professional athletes on a earth full of billions of people.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> It is not right but it will still happen none the less. Because athletes, professional athletes are a lot more rare than teachers are, sorry. What 200 some NBA players in the world today? Probably 1500-2000 major professional athletes on a earth full of billions of people.


Athletes don't get paid millions because they deserve it... they get payed millions because they are worth millions in entertainment revenue.

When WNBA athletes are able to bring in that kind of money, they will be able to make that kind of money. But do you know any WNBA players who bring in millions and millions of dollars to the sport? There aren't any...

The sport needs A) Bigger stars and B) Just more popularity... Diana Taurasi could be that kind of star. But the sport will still take time.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all, what does this have to do with the WNBA? Nothing.


It refers to the popularity of Women's Basketball. So, it does have something to do with it. And, it was Diana Taurasi's last TV game prior to the ABC game. Another tie.


----------

